# Help I stripped too early!



## flaggan (Apr 27, 2010)

I need help...

I have fry-tank in which I have 20 Borleys (about 1,5cm). I was having with them in the same tank a holding Sokolofi. I decided to stip her because I was afraid that some night she spits her fry out and starts eating the borleys...

Now it seems she propably wouldnt have been spitting them out for awhile cause they are still attached to their sacks... Now the problem is: I now have 9 fry in the frytank who still have big sacks (or the egg, whatever...) attached to them. They have heads and tails and infact are perfect small fishes but the sack is still very much bigger then the actual fry (or fish). All of them move occasionally around by themselves on the floor of the tank but are not able to get up...

What should I do with them? Can they survive by themselves? Or should they be tumbled? Will they get picked up or even eaten by the 1,5cm borleys? Would they be best out by giving them as a snack for the adults in the maintank?

(Stupid questions from a stupid newbie fish-breeder who now suffers for the poor mom and her little babys...)


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

They may become easy targets for the others.... If they are not getting any "air" as I call it when they are swimming I would tumble them. I tumble my little ones until the egg sack is gone and they are free swimming. Can you divide the fry tank? That way they should make it. Fry that still have their egg sack are just as likely to survive as others from my experience. They are just more vounerable right now.


----------



## flaggan (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks HDrydr for the quick reply.

The current is quite swift at the bottom of the tank which makes the eggs tumble occasionally on the floor. Is that sufficient? Or is it enough to fan them for example with the fishnets (or whatever the thing which is used to catch the fish is in english ;-)) rod every now and then?

IÃ‚Â´m sorry if these questions appear quite silly for You but this all is totally new to me and English is not my maternal language....


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

i would build a DIY egg tumbler.... you may have enough current on the bottom, but id be worried about the other fish eating them.


----------



## stnick80 (Apr 27, 2005)

flaggan said:


> Thanks HDrydr for the quick reply.
> 
> The current is quite swift at the bottom of the tank which makes the eggs tumble occasionally on the floor. Is that sufficient? Or is it enough to fan them for example with the fishnets (or whatever the thing which is used to catch the fish is in english ;-)) rod every now and then?
> 
> IÃ‚Â´m sorry if these questions appear quite silly for You but this all is totally new to me and English is not my maternal language....


As long as there is nothing to eat them in the tank they will be fine. The current will be enough for them.

EDIT. I just noticed you had 1.5 cm Borleyi in the tank. Typically any fry older than about 2 weeks will eat fry with a yolk attached. Keep an eye on them. You may be safe. Typically if they are going to eat them, they start right away!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I've raised many a fish from belly scooters and up without tumbling or anything fancy...

I agree with stnick80's advice.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sometimes if you add the Mom back with the babies she will pick them back up.


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

stnick80 and number6 are both right. If I were you the only concern I would have is the other fry eating them. As long as the fry have a tail and head they should be fine with a big egg sack.


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree with everyone my little ones do fine with egg sacks and no tumbler but they are always in a tank with no-one to eat them....


----------

